# Anyone know ?



## angelish (7 August 2012)

When the men's triathlons on ? Will it be on tv ?


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 August 2012)

It was on earlier, no?


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (7 August 2012)

It was on earlier, was brilliant assume highlights will keep being shown


----------



## be positive (7 August 2012)

It was on this afternoon, it should be available on catch up, another 2 medals were won by team GB.


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

Thanks everyone it was for a friend I'll let him know x


----------

